# How to cancel online purchase of tickets ticketmaster?



## Bolter (27 Dec 2017)

Hi guys
I purchased tickets online from ticketmaster.ie on christmas eve for my sister. It transpires she already got two tickets to the same event.
Anyway, im trying to get a refund but cant see an option on ticketmaster.ie
I thought if you purchased someting online you had a 14 day cooling off period? The tickets havent arrived yet. Just confirmation of my order by my email.
Have i any hope of getting my money back? Any advice appreciated!


----------



## Bolter (27 Dec 2017)

Just saw there is no cooling off period under eu law for online purchase of tickets! Last time i come up with the genius idea of concert tickets as a gift


----------



## geri (28 Dec 2017)

I made a mistake purchasing tickets on ticket master a while ago.  I remember calling the number on the website and a very nice man sorted it out for me over the phone. Now I wasn't looking for a refund, just a change to the date but it's worth a try.


----------



## Páid (29 Dec 2017)

You could sell them on Seatwave.


----------



## torblednam (29 Dec 2017)

Or go to Toutless.com to offload them at face value without giving any more money to ticketmaster and their virtual monopoly...


----------

